# Viynl Lettering peeling off



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I recently did some Mini mesh shorts for a customer and I put Vinyl lettering on the legs of the shorts. One of the kids told me that his letters are falling off. He also said that everyone that washed theirs are peeling off.

I used Siser EasyWeed Strech for the lettering and pressed at the temp and presser called for. 
*
Was this the wrong product to use and should I try to redo them with Vinyl again? *

I am not sure what to offer the customer for choices to fix this.



The chances that I can get all the kids to give them back to be fixed or bring them in is slim..


Do I reorder 25 of them and embroider them instead
I don't want to loose a good customer!!

I need to call the customer tomorrow and see how I can make this right. 

Feeling just _awful sick_ about this right now!!
any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I recently did some Mini mesh shorts for a customer and I put Vinyl lettering on the legs of the shorts. One of the kids told me that his letters are falling off. He also said that everyone that washed theirs are peeling off.

I used Siser EasyWeed Strech for the lettering and pressed at the temp and presser called for. 
*
Was this the wrong product to use and should I try to redo them with Vinyl again? *

I am not sure what to offer the customer for choices to fix this.



The chances that I can get all the kids to give them back to be fixed or bring them in is slim..


Do I reorder 25 of them and embroider them instead
I don't want to loose a good customer!!

I need to call the customer tomorrow and see how I can make this right. 

Feeling just _awful sick_ about this right now!!
any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

kblack said:


> I recently did some Mini mesh shorts for a customer and I put Vinyl lettering on the legs of the shorts. One of the kids told me that his letters are falling off. He also said that everyone that washed theirs are peeling off.
> 
> I used Siser EasyWeed Strech for the lettering and pressed at the temp and presser called for.
> *
> ...


Well, its gonna have to be to you. You have your pro's and con's

But, (not knowing Siser) I do know ThermoFlex carries a ThermoFlex Sport

ThermoFlex® Sport is a durable, thick film designed to bridge the gaps in open-mesh athletic jerseys. It is designed for pressing at relatively low (300° F - 320° F) temperature and short dwell time (8-10 seconds), which minimizes dye migration from colored polyester jersey mesh.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

well first thing go back to the begining.
What is the mesh material? if it is nylon I dont think it will work
Are you sure you pressed for the right specs 305 degree, Med pressure, 15-20 secs I believe?
I have always had problems with Siser and Enduratex basicly stuff sold at signwarehouse
I always use now CadCut or thermoflex


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Where do you purchase your ThermoFlex Sport? 
I would be interested in getting some and trying to do these over for the customer.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> well first thing go back to the begining.
> *What is the mesh material?*



Siser EasyWeed Strech is made for use on:
100% cotton
100% polyester
Poly / cotton blends
Lycra® / spandex

I'd double check the material specs first and go from there.

We've had similar issues with a football team and I offered to attend every game with the the cutter, vinyl and heat press to redo them on site. 

They were happy enough with our commitment they'd collect the 3 or 4 jerseys that had a problem each week and we'd then pick them up the day after the game, fix and deliver back to them before the next game. All at N/C of course. 

It doesn't give you a good feeling.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

The material is 100% polyester mini mesh. 

How did you fix the problem on the football jerseys? Did you re press them? or put new vinyl over the old?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would repress the ones you can get back and wash them. I think your original temp and pressure was a bit low. You can get thermoflex sport from any number of alphasupply.com site is horrible but their prices are reasonable. Beacon graphics is good for roll quantities. Personnaly this makes you look pretty bad (sorry no offense) so I say eat the cost, let the kids keep the trash ones and replace the whole set. Then tell them your material supplier effed you over, try to save face, and wow them with the proactive response. Be confident and don't be wishy washy and own it but make it right. If your pricing is right, you break even and save a customer and their potential business and word of mouth advertising.


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive done many numbers on poly soccer-type shorts, have only used ThermoFilm from Stahls, and never had a failure. Applies at 330 for 8 secs. I had one job peel on me, I used Premium Plus on A4 performance tees, 70%+ failed. I replaced using SuperFilm (which is what I usually use on perf gear) and no issues since. My 2¢.


----------



## prototype66 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was looking into Easy Weed Stretch but..........not sure I will be now. I might look into Super Film instead.
Any issues with Sisser on 50/50 shirts?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

What type of press are you using. How are you verifying your time, temps, and pssure.


----------



## prototype66 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am still looking into the whole process. I plan to buy a press here after the first of the year. Not sure which one yet but I am already set up with the cutter and software. Now looking at printer and press. Getting a lot of great info here on this forum. Glad you guys are here!


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

kblack said:


> I recently did some Mini mesh shorts for a customer and I put Vinyl lettering on the legs of the shorts. One of the kids told me that his letters are falling off. He also said that everyone that washed theirs are peeling off.
> 
> I used Siser EasyWeed Strech for the lettering and pressed at the temp and presser called for.
> *
> ...


I know exactly how you feel! The same thing happened to me when I used MonkeyGrip the first time. They had the wrong instructions with regard to pressure. The jersey's #'s all peeled off, and the customer was an hour away. It was so horrible. Once repressed they were great and I met the customer (due to her hour drive to my place and back the first time!) and apologized greatly for the error. She understood it was a new product, and did end up calling back for future orders. The problem was the instructions had the wrong pressure-light to medium pressure, when it should have been medium pressure. I have never used that type of Siser, but have used the Siser Easy Weed and just love it. I am so surprised you had these problems with it.
I would replace all the shorts if repressing them didn't work. You will definitely feel better about the whole situation if you do, and chances are the customer will be coming back to you.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

kblack said:


> The material is 100% polyester mini mesh.
> 
> How did you fix the problem on the football jerseys? Did you re press them? or put new vinyl over the old?


A few we could just re-press. The majority we removed and replaced the vinyl. Since it was coming loose it was fairly simple. 

Some required Goof Off on the adhesive side to remove and replace the old. That actually works fairly well.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to say thanks for everyone Great advise..I am still tring to reach the customer to find out if it is all of the shorts or just some of them. I think that I will plan to re-order them and explain the best I can. I know the customer is pretty easy going, so it will be to make sure the kids are happy and I have repeat business..

I just hate the thought of putting out bad product and just want to make it right...I do feel much better knowing that IT HAPPENS to the best of us and we are not perfect!! Making it right with the customer no matter what the $$$,, is what will make me feel better at the end of the day!!

I did order some Thermal film. The company said it is made to use on mesh sports wear (Poly and with holes) and it has a stronger bond than regular vinyl..and it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

You wont be sorry with Thermo Film... used it on everything from shorts to hockey and football jerseys, and is my go-to vinyl for fleece. Before buying all new shorts, I would try to remove the old vinyl and apply TF in place first... that should hold fine. Like someone said, once it starts peeling, it usually comes off pretty easy. Good luck.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I will have to try some on fleece, I might switch to Thermo Film for most of my projects.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not going to jump on the band wagon praising ThermoFlex because I did not like it when I started out......It is harder to weed, needs a higher temperature and longer pressing time than Siser......So I ended up using Siser products and have done so for many years and they have not let me down....

What you are describing does not sound like a material problem and I doubt switching to Thermo Film or another brand will solve your problem....Specifically what garment were you pressing on?.....Were these garments purchased in a retail store or ordered from a wholesaler?...Is there any sort of anti stain treatment on the garments?...


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I am not going to jump on the band wagon praising ThermoFlex because I did not like it when I started out......It is harder to weed, needs a higher temperature and longer pressing time than Siser......


Never used or heard of Siser, and I think ThermoFlex is different than ThermoFilm from Stahls. ThermoFilm is easy to weed, applies at 330 deg for 6-8 sec. Isn't much that has a shorter dwell time that I've seen. Who carries Siser?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes Thermo Flex is different from ThermoFilm.....

Never heard of Siser?......That just sounds odd seeing how they are one of the largest producers of heat transfer film in the world and have been around for 3+ decades....It is sold by 100s of dealers in the US.....If you Google it, you will find lots of sources.....


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Thermoflex has never let me down so far. Their support has been spot on and reliable. Their distributors are also very established and very reliable. The hand of thermoflex plus is very light and velvety. I have used plus on everything from rally jerseys to polos. With any film consistency of your procedures is the primary key to success. Pressure, temp, dwel should be checked double checked and continually checked. Attention to detail is critical.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

royster13 said:


> I am not going to jump on the band wagon praising ThermoFlex because I did not like it when I started out......It is harder to weed, needs a higher temperature and longer pressing time than Siser......So I ended up using Siser products and have done so for many years and they have not let me down....
> 
> What you are describing does not sound like a material problem and I doubt switching to Thermo Film or another brand will solve your problem....Specifically what garment were you pressing on?.....Were these garments purchased in a retail store or ordered from a wholesaler?...Is there any sort of anti stain treatment on the garments?...


I purchase the mesh shorts from S&S active wear. 
It is possible there is a coating on the shorts, and I never thought of that..

I have always had good luck with siser vinyl and it is Great to weed and cut..

I did talk to someone where I got the viynl and she said, Siser needs a solid area of martial or it might not sick, and the holes in the mesh might have caused bad contact. 

This is what they sent me to try..Sports Lite. Has anyone used this before?
I got this from Heat Transfer Warehouse and they are next day for me. I also buy a lot of vinyl from Stahls and should order some Thermo Flex.


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Yes Thermo Flex is different from ThermoFilm.....
> 
> Never heard of Siser?......That just sounds odd seeing how they are one of the largest producers of heat transfer film in the world and have been around for 3+ decades....It is sold by 100s of dealers in the US.....If you Google it, you will find lots of sources.....


Probably because I live about 20 mi from Stahls, and that's what most ppl use around here. Have tried some films from imprintableswarehouse, but never heard of Siser.


----------

